# Key information required for starting a wholesale t shirt business.



## Lava Ink (Nov 28, 2007)

I am currently running a promo company but would like to expand into wholesaling in the near future. Does anybody here have some experience or advice on securing a loan through a bank? What has worked for you in terms of your business plan? Thanks for any input!


----------

